

Minecraft world built with Ordnance Survey GB terrain data - dan1234
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24177844w

======
waster
I'm getting a 404 - Page not found. Have another link? This sounds like a very
cool project.

~~~
nodata
Remove the w:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24177844](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24177844)

Edit: someone resubmitted here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6434906](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6434906)

~~~
dan1234
You're right, that's what I get for submitting via a mobile.

